# Bí quyết bảo vệ vòng một theo thời gian



## vietmom (23/5/18)

Cùng chúng tôi tìm hiểu cách bảo vệ nét đẹp tươi trẻ, chống lại sức tàn phá của thời gian cho vòng một của bạn.
Vòng một đầy đặn, săn chắc là niềm tự hào của thời son trẻ. Thế nhưng theo thời gian, chẳng gì có thể vẹn nguyên như thuở ban đầu. Nhiều yếu tố khách quan lẫn chủ quan thậm chí có thể thúc đẩy tiến trình “lão hóa” vòng một diễn ra nhanh hơn. Làm sao để chị em phụ nữ thoát khỏi quỹ đạo tưởng chừng bất biến này?




_Ảnh: Corèle V._
​*NGUYÊN NHÂN GÂY RA TÌNH TRẠNG VÒNG MỘT CHẢY XỆ, NHĂN NHEO*
Để giữ “đôi gò bồng đảo” ở lại lâu nhất trong thời kỳ tươi đẹp, điều tiên quyết bạn cần nắm được là nguyên nhân dẫn đến tình trạng vòng một sớm bị chảy xệ, nhăn nheo.

Khi tuổi tác dần tăng, kích thước và cấu trúc ngực cũng bắt đầu biến đổi. Một trong những nguyên nhân hàng đầu dẫn đến tình trạng “lão hóa” vòng một chính là sự suy giảm hormone estrogen tự nhiên. Mô liên kết vú sẽ bị mất nước nhanh hơn, đàn hồi kém đi; Mô mỡ sẽ phát triển ngày một rầm rộ, làm mất đi dáng ngực căng đầy, gọn gàng, săn chắc.




_Ảnh: Corèle V._
​Tiến trình lão hóa tự nhiên này có thể diễn ra với tốc độ đáng ngại nếu bạn tiến hành các phương pháp điều trị y khoa có tác động lớn tới nồng độ hormone sinh dục. Điển hình trong số đó là phẫu thuật cắt bỏ ngực hoặc buồng trứng.

Tuy nhiên trên đây đều là nguyên nhân khách quan, khó tránh khỏi và không loại trừ ai. Chính bởi lẽ đó, nhiều phụ nữ trẻ sinh ra tâm lý chủ quan, cho rằng nếu chưa đến tuổi tiền mãn kinh hoặc không mắc bệnh đặc thù thì chưa cần lo bảo vệ vòng một. Ít người biết rằng còn một nguyên nhân khác cũng gây sức ép lên vòng một không kém, đó chính là mặc áo lót không phù hợp.

_

_
_Ảnh: Corèle V._
​Áo lót sai kích cỡ hoặc có chất liệu kém sẽ không thể nâng đỡ, tôn lên vẻ đẹp vòng một. Áo lót dù chật hay rộng hơn kích thước vòng một cũng đều gián tiếp góp phần gây nên tình trạng chảy xệ, nhăn nheo. Nguy hiểm hơn, lựa chọn áo lót bất cẩn và sử dụng trong thời gian dài còn ảnh hưởng đến chức năng vú và tạo áp lực cho toàn bộ vùng ngực lẫn cổ-vai-gáy.

*NHỮNG CÁCH BẢO VỆ VÒNG MỘT KHỎI SỨC TÀN PHÁ CỦA THỜI GIAN*
Để vơi bớt nỗi ám ảnh thời gian, chị em phụ nữ cần học cách chăm sóc cơ thể chu toàn càng sớm càng tốt, từ cả bên trong và bên ngoài. Lão hóa là tiến trình tự nhiên, nhưng bạn có thể làm chậm chiếc đồng hồ này bằng việc xây dựng lối sống lành mạnh, khoa học.
Nhiều bài tập dành riêng cho vòng một có thể giúp giữ cơ vùng này săn chắc, phòng tránh tình trạng chảy nhão ngay từ tuổi 20. Nổi bật trong số đó chắc chắn không thể bỏ qua động tác chống đẩy, giãn ngực và vớt tạ pull over.




_Ảnh: Shutter Stock_​
Song song đó, thói quen ăn uống cũng ảnh hưởng không ít tới độ tươi trẻ của vòng một. Để “núi đôi” khỏe mạnh, căng tràn lâu nhất có thể, bạn nên bổ sung thêm các thực phẩm giàu đạm (thịt nạc, hải sản); chất béo thực vật (đậu phộng, hạt điều, quả bơ…); collagen (da cá, bì lợn, phô mai…) và estrogen (sữa đậu nành, mè đen, đu đủ xanh…).

Nếu ngực đã bắt đầu xuất hiện những dấu hiệu lão hóa đầu tiên như chuyển màu, giảm độ đàn hồi, bạn nên kết hợp “trong uống ngoài thoa” với những sản phẩm chăm sóc thẩm mỹ dành riêng cho làn da vùng một.

Cuối cùng nhưng không kém phần quan trọng, mặc chiếc áo lót phù hợp ngay từ hôm nay chính là cách phòng tránh ngực chảy xệ hiệu quả. Dù chỉ thầm lặng bảo vệ cơ thể, nội y cần bạn đầu tư nhiều thời gian lựa chọn hơn cả quần áo bên ngoài.

_

_
_Ảnh: Corèle V._​
Khi đi mua áo ngực, trước hết bạn cần biết rõ số đo vòng ngực, cúp ngực, dáng ngực mình hợp với sản phẩm như thế nào. Sau đó mới xét đến yếu tố thời trang như màu sắc, họa tiết. Các chỉ số kể trên có thể thay đổi theo thời gian. Bạn nên tìm đến những thương hiệu uy tín, có lịch sử hoạt động lâu đời và tầm ảnh hưởng quốc tế để nhận được tư vấn sâu hơn.

_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

